# Gluten free



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

hi as I've stated were over a week today. I have to have a gluten free diet. Which is not too much of a problems as a lot of Spanish food is gluten free naturally. But I would need to buy GF bread, cakes, Pasta and cereal. I understand I can buy GF in the larger supermarkets but wonders if the prices are about the same as here. It's about 3 pounds a loaf of bread here. So expect it to be pricey? I have printed a card to show restaurants and shop assistants but hoping they have Free From Shelf section and freezer section as here. Needs do find the Spanish for which I will do some home work. Although assume it will just say sin Gluten on the packs? Any one living their with the same dietary needs? Let me know how it is? As hope to be spending retirement life in Spain this year.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tammydog said:


> hi as I've stated were over a week today. I have to have a gluten free diet. Which is not too much of a problems as a lot of Spanish food is gluten free naturally. But I would need to buy GF bread, cakes, Pasta and cereal. I understand I can buy GF in the larger supermarkets but wonders if the prices are about the same as here. It's about 3 pounds a loaf of bread here. So expect it to be pricey? I have printed a card to show restaurants and shop assistants but hoping they have Free From Shelf section and freezer section as here. Needs do find the Spanish for which I will do some home work. Although assume it will just say sin Gluten on the packs? Any one living their with the same dietary needs? Let me know how it is? As hope to be spending retirement life in Spain this year.



I'm gluten free. Mercadona and Carrefour both cater for "sin gluten" 

Heres some previous threads about the subject - ignore the titles, we digressed somewhat lol



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...-protecting-gut-celiacs.html?highlight=gluten

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...aurant-gluten-free-menu.html?highlight=gluten

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/130869-i-ve-done-alfred-burnt-cakes-help.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, gluten intolerance is very well understood in Spain and you shouldn't have a problem buying _sin gluten_ products in supermarkets, albeit at inflated prices. Catering establishments are supposed to label their menus, but you still need to be careful in bars and smaller restaurants, because the staff might not not be as savvy. For example some don't realise that the ubuquitous gazpacho contains bread!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sin gluten stuff in Mercadona is hardly any more expensive than regular. Hipercor also has gluten-free stuff but like everything else there, it is more expensive. I haven't encountered bred sin gluten other than in Hipercor.

The only problem with Mercadona, is there isn't a separate section for gluten-free but everything that is will have "sin gluten" on the label. Some health-food shops also carry products but they can be more expensive.

Recommend you take a good look round Mercadona and list what you can get, then check out other sources for what they don't carry.

Register with www.mercadona.es and go to compra on-line. Put 'sin gluten' in the search criterion and it will come up with 42 items, including pasta and corn flakes (!)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Sin gluten stuff in Mercadona is hardly any more expensive than regular. Hipercor also has gluten-free stuff but like everything else there, it is more expensive. I haven't encountered bred sin gluten other than in Hipercor.
> 
> The only problem with Mercadona, is there isn't a separate section for gluten-free but everything that is will have "sin gluten" on the label. Some health-food shops also carry products but they can be more expensive.
> 
> ...


It's not something I buy, but I have seen one type of gluten-free bread in Mercadona, baguettes, usually next to the baguettes which you bake in the oven.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't think Tammydog will be coming to the Malaga area, but thought others might be interested to see this guide published in Diario Sur today:-

Guía rápida de restaurantes para celíacos en Málaga capital . SUR.es


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks we haven't ruled out Malaga. Just that we know the Costa Blanca South area. We will be renting for a while so will check out lost of areas. Looks like I will be able to eat out quite easily though. Something that's really not easy in the UK if gluten intolerant.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There are a large number of cœliacs in Spain and you will find Cœliac Associations in most provinces. The Associations try to keep lists of places that will serve gluten-free meals as well as offering help and advice.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Lidl and Aldi do a range of gluten free pasta too.
Any health food shop will also sell certain items, the range depending on the shop.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Really? Omg they don't do any in UK. Although did a 1 week promo..I bought the lot..I think. I know there Irish branches stock it though. I think I will eat well in Spain. Thanks


----------

